# collections



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

ok, i love collecting things and i love to hear what others collect so i thought it would be fun to see what we all collect! sorry if this has been done before!

i collect:
Anything penguins
Anything meerkats
Norway gnomes from Norway Epcot Disney World
Incense
Anything with peace signs
and bracelets!


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

I collect Penguins & Seashells


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

arnt penguins kick butt?!


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

I collected a ton of seashells when I went on a Carnival cruise to the Virgin Islands, but I wouldn't exactly call that a "collection" seeing as it was only from one place (there is not an ocean anywhere near michigan, and you don't find very interesting shells in Lake Michigan :lol: ). Hmm, I used to collect anything that had to do with frogs, but not anymore.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

i collect...
ANYTHING HEDGEHOG!!!!
Dragons,
fairies,
kinda necklaces i guess,
music, hahaha
and other stuff but i cant think of it right now :shock:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I collect stuffed hedgies! Plush ones that is... :lol: 

I also have rock/gem/mineral collections (taking up way too much space!) and shells.


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

oh i love rocks gems and crystals!


----------



## Coco (Oct 2, 2008)

i collect Dolphin ,hedgie things, sand from my trip , seashell , ( i am the biggest of my collection cause i am a shellback now (pass the equator in a cruising boat and the captain give you a certificate from Neptune the king of ocean lolllllll) money and stamps from each place also and a collection of chihuahuas (3) and hedgehogs(14) lollllll


----------

